# Pigments in nail polish! (Incl. all NN pigments)



## Zoffe (May 10, 2008)

I've got more pigments than the ones here, but I only have 10 nails so the rest will have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used a clear base coat and dabbed some pigment on with my finger when the base coat had gotten sticky. I applied a clear top coat over that and that's it! So easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off The Radar





Melon





Pink Opal (I fucked this one up by putting too much pigment and too much top coat on... It's really gorgeous when done right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)






Kitschmas





Lovely Lily





Lark About (2 coats of base coat+pigment. Yup, this is as boring IRL as it looks here! I think I'll try it on top of a black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





Clear Sky Blue (didn't work very well... It was kinda hard to get it to stick... I think it's 'cus it's matte?)





Steel Blue (Isn't this gorgeous?!)





Bell Bottom Blue





Mutiny


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 24, 2008)

Fuchsia




Violet




Golden Olive




Silver Fog




Reflects Blackened Red


----------

